# Irritating TV Commercials



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How can you dislike an advert with Patrick Stewart's voice? The UK has been bombarded with this (and endless variations upon it) for god knows how long, and we're dying of shame. Surely these adverts are harming the company now.

Original:






A recent one:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Witness the annoyingness.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

How about this ugly son of a bitch?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> How can you dislike an advert with Patrick Stewart's voice? The UK has been bombarded with this (and endless variations upon it) for god knows how long, and we're dying of shame. Surely these adverts are harming the company now.


The worst of these is undoubtedly the Egyptian one.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I suddenly feel like selling my car, renting a new one and searching around for good insurance, then driving to a bingo hall.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I feel like excavating old ruins and being harassed by a **** who won't shut up.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I feel like excavating old ruins and being harassed by a **** who won't shut up.


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well you have to admit; it _is_ preferable to this...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Funky Pigeon has for too long oppressed my lunar brethren.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Curses! I had hoped that missile I launched at the moon would have taken the buggers out.

Susan, to the lab! We must recalibrate!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


>


He shouts a much more irritating one at us here, something about "You're so Money Supermarket". It's a killer and I would go nowhere near Money Supermaket after being subjected to his ranting.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> How can you dislike an advert with Patrick Stewart's voice? The UK has been bombarded with this (and endless variations upon it) for god knows how long, and we're dying of shame. Surely these adverts are harming the company now.
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


It's all a matter of taste and humour ,this is Wynne Evans the Welsh tenor who has sung principal roles at Covent Garden, Welsh Nat. Opera and English Nat. Opera---I love it. The markrting department of a company will pull an ad if it's not succeeding so it seems that more like it than not. Normally I record commercial channels so that I don't have to see the wretched things.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a non-irritating tv ad? I didn't know they existed.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

How about these beauties:











Ugh I cringe everytime.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

moody said:


> It's all a matter of taste and humour ,this is Wynne Evans the Welsh tenor who has sung principal roles at Covent Garden, Welsh Nat. Opera and English Nat. Opera---I love it. The markrting department of a company will pull an ad if it's not succeeding so it seems that more like it than not. Normally I record commercial channels so that I don't have to see the wretched things.


Perhaps if you have a certain sense of humour they are amusing in the first instance, but there have been SO MANY and they are on tv ALL THE TIME that even if they were good they'd be pissing you off. I found it amusing that this tenor was caught out on twitter a while ago for saying that he wasn't going to do a performance because he couldn't be bothered rehearsing and would say he was ill.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

As someone who used to skip classes and even work several times a week, you'd think I'd understand it, but I can't imagine ever doing that with music. Music is such a wonderful thing that I could never not be devoted to it.

My conclusion is that this tenor is a git.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> As someone who used to skip classes and even work several times a week, you'd think I'd understand it, but I can't imagine ever doing that with music. Music is such a wonderful thing that I could never not be devoted to it.
> 
> My conclusion is that this tenor is a git.


From what I.ve seen and heard the best thing to do with twitter and such is to keep well away, they've caused chaos.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There have been some good adverts over the years. One I remember from when I was young was for eggs - a man of meek disposition is sitting down for breakfast in a gloomy boarding house where an absolute harpy of a landlady snaps at him, 'How d'yer want yer eggs - fried or boiled?'. The guy then drifts off into a daydream where he imagines the landlady as a seductive temptress sashaying to romantic music while he murmurs ecstatically '....or SCRAMBLED....or POACHED....'. He's then abruptly shaken from his reverie by the old battleaxe impatiently shrieking the original question.

Another I remember from the 1970s was a cinema-only advert for Silk Cut cigarettes which was a lampoon of the Battle of Rourke's Drift during the Zulu wars. You can still see it on youtube but obviously the commercial itself is otherwise off limits due to the product being advertised and the fact that the contents would these days inevitably fall foul of the Political Correctness Police.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Do you know your number?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's one to demonstrate lovely English accents.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh god, the Safestyle man. Now there's a **** and a half.


----------



## Comet (Feb 7, 2012)

The ones with the pig going "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!" are beginning to grate on my nerves. It was amusing the first half a dozen times, but now it is causing me to scratch at the walls.

I am not posting the videos for humanitarian purposes.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Oh god, the Safestyle man. Now there's a **** and a half.


Not to mention the ghastly Moonpig, to my surprise no UK personage has downloaded 118 118. ( don't know how).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

There are so many different 118 adverts that choosing the worst one would be a life long undertaking; in terms of volume it's the Telemann of advertising.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Geezer Eastwood has switched from a Ford Gran Torino to Chrysler.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Somewhere around 50% are irritating, 50% are just downright stupid and the remaining 50% are both.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Shamrock Shake


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Funky Pigeon has for too long oppressed my lunar brethren.


I don't watch a lot of TV, I have never heard of Moon Pig or Funky Pigeon but I laughed so hard at your comment. :lol:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Geezer Eastwood has switched from a Ford Gran Torino to Chrysler.


*Imbécile*! :scold:

Many people in *Europe* think that the average *American* is stupid. I do not think this I know different I have *American* friends but when you see commercials like this it gives *Americans* a bad name. I don't know how you can put up with such rubbish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

Who watches ads? I haven't watched an ad since I was 12. That's what the channel changer button or mute button are for.


----------

